# Materials For Making Slingshots



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd like to get a little more information on materials to use for the typical board cut homemade slingshot. I know that solid wood boards can be questionable (except, I assume for certain designs like a PFS?) and that high quality plywood/multiplex like Baltic birch is a good choice. Composite decking sounds like a good choice. I'm not sure how poly is sold and if it's a reasonable choice for the general home tools that someone might have. I read that bamboo cutting boards can be a good material. And it sounds like hardwood laminated together can be a fine choice.

It might be helpful to have a list of materials with thoughts around each in one thread. Maybe this information is on here and I missed it -- if so, please direct me.

Thanks!


----------



## wahirsch (Oct 15, 2012)

I, too, would love to know this. Maybe some experts can ring in and educate us?


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I want a book.

Got one by Jack Koehler, but that's mainly about shooting. I'm new to this too and it can get frustrating trying to find answers on this here intranet thingy.

A bloke just wants a hierarchical stack of info that is indexed and comprehensive and up to date. I like pictures too - nice pictures. Slingshot porn.

.... anyways I cant help you. Clicking on stuff gets you there eventually.


----------



## wahirsch (Oct 15, 2012)

I think that it's really an "underground" hobby to begin with. There seem to be very few resources (this forum being one of them) or even retailers selling finished products. I'd wager that, because of there being so few of us, sharing of information may be a sore subject. For others it may just be a lack of ability in putting this info online.

Regardless, the internet is woefully lacking in comprehensive guides. I think that makes it part of the fun.

For instance - I have absolutely no idea how people are making these boardcuts with various colors on the layers of wood. Are they staining thinner boards with different colors and gluing them together? Are they hand-painted? I have no idea, but it's a neat effect. I honestly have a thousand questions or more, but I think finding out for myself will make it more rewarding.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey man, looks like you are curious about laminating (gluing) different wood together. Many different woods have different colors. Most fancy board cuts you see here are done by gluing and clamping these thinner pieces together, then shaping with a belt sander, Dremel, files, rasps or routers. Here is an example of a palmswell. Paduak (red/orange wood) with maple spacers (white) and cocobolo (brown).


----------



## wahirsch (Oct 15, 2012)

That, Btoon, is EXACTLY what I wanted to know. Thanks so much for the info, now I have a direction.


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah, many thanks thats where i wanna go with my first attempts..nothing like a good picture or 2......


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I ordered some engineered flooring samples for free online. The good ones have a 6mm top layer of hardwood on top of 15mm hardwood ply which my father in law believes is birch. Best of both worlds in some respects. Beautiful grain on show with a near indestructable core.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

The chalice above is a great example of the laminating process but i feel that the weak point is the transition from handle to fork tip. When i make a board cut with hardwood i use a core of 3 woods laminated together. That gives way more strength and piece of mind. The majority of my slingshots are bamboo that used to be a 1 inch thick stair tread from home depot. Gives you plenty of room to work with when shaping









Good luck!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bumped for "drfrancov".


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't help you with data. However. Philosophy. If you give yourself the freedom to just follow your instinct and try some woods which are easy to find and just seem about right you may have lots more fun and gain insights which can't be put into words. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

